# Bulova Precisionist Claremont 96B127 Pictorial...



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

I purchased this from Macy's this weekend for 30% off plus $50 gift card rebate. After trying on several styles, I found this black Claremont to be the most pleasing size and the best looking. After swapping the black faux croc strap with a sportier Bradystrap sailcloth, I took these pictures. The movement is fun to watch as the second hand purrs around the dial, smooth as silk. Accuracy seems to be dead on. Bulova did a nice job on the dial textures and layers, making the watch look more expensive than it was. The buckle and crown are nicely machined as well. Check out the details on the hands and how finely lined the middle portion is. Even the curved crystal looks good, a point I was concerned with before buying it.


----------



## jimmycarrera (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like that... congrats. I did a search because i was thinking of getting one... 
Is that just a sticker on the caseback "japan movement Hong Kong band".


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

jimmycarrera said:


> I really like that... congrats. I did a search because i was thinking of getting one...
> Is that just a sticker on the caseback "japan movement Hong Kong band".


It's a sticker. I was going to peel it off, but then what if I forget where the band was made?


----------



## jimmycarrera (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the band you put on it... I guess you can remove the sticker and have the caseback engraved "Japan movement U.S.A. band)


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

jimmycarrera said:


> I love the band you put on it... I guess you can remove the sticker and have the caseback engraved "Japan movement U.S.A. band)


40 years down the road, that sticker may add big bucks to the value of the watch. FS::: vintage Precisionist.. box, papers, and TINY STICKER INTACT!!!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice pictures (what camera did you use?) and strap, is that the 22mm "Black Sailcloth Strap with White Stitching" ?
I'd posted some pics here too : [PICTURES] Bulova Precisionist Claremont (ref 96B127) and the movement can be seen here : Bulova Precisionist Movement Pics and Info - P102, 8 jewels


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

webvan said:


> Nice pictures (what camera did you use?) and strap, is that the 22mm "Black Sailcloth Strap with White Stitching" ?
> I'd posted some pics here too : [PICTURES] Bulova Precisionist Claremont (ref 96B127) and the movement can be seen here : Bulova Precisionist Movement Pics and Info - P102, 8 jewels


Canon XT with 100mm Canon macro lens, shot in a lightbox, freehand.
Yes, that is the right strap.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info, nice setup!

Will probably order that strap too now as I'm "non-plussed" by the faux-croc of the original strap, did you order it direct from them? Might look into a "curved" Hirsh Leonardo too...


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

webvan said:


> Thanks for the info, nice setup!
> 
> Will probably order that strap too now as I'm "non-plussed" by the faux-croc of the original strap, did you order it direct from them? Might look into a "curved" Hirsh Leonardo too...


Yep, I ordered it directly from Todd at Bradystraps. Curved Leonardo would be nice to.


----------



## GMF (Apr 30, 2005)

Just like the one I got last Friday. I kept the stock band and replaced the buckle with a butterfly deployant clasp.

I just synched mine with time.gov this morning so we'll see how it does in the accuracy department. (I still wish Bulova had resurrected "Accuquartz" for these new watches rather than coming up with a totally new name.)


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

houndoggie said:


> Yep, I ordered it directly from Todd at Bradystraps. Curved Leonardo would be nice to.


Except the price of the Leonardo seems to have been multiplied by two since last year! Now $83 for the basic model...wonder what happened there!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pics!

So this watch has 22mm lugs?


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

UpstandingCitizen said:


> Great pics!
> 
> So this watch has 22mm lugs?


Indeed.


----------



## piscator (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations! That's very attractive! If they made a mid-size version I'd want one. Wear it in good health!

piscator


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

That model may have the most appeal of the ones I have seen.


----------



## sjhanson (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice! :-!Now I'm tempted again, although ideally I wish they were a bit smaller, plainer, and had "Railroad Approved" on the dial.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

I really like the black dial Claremont and that strap looks great. Enjoy! For me it needs to be 4mm smaller.


----------



## bep (Dec 13, 2010)

John MS said:


> I really like the black dial Claremont and that strap looks great. Enjoy! For me it needs to be 4mm smaller.


Great looking watch.

Some more pics here:

What a nice watch!


----------

